# Tearsheets?



## MisStarrlight (Nov 13, 2006)

I just found out that two of my recent projects are featured in online magazines.  These photos are obviously going to be going in my portfolio, but can I use them as tearsheets too?

If I can, how do I go about doing that?  Screen caps?  And what about the resolution of the images...since web images are only like 72dpi?  There's no way those would scale up to even 8x10, not to mention 11x14.

TIA


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you have the link or site address for it?


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I just found out that two of my recent projects are featured in online magazines.  These photos are obviously going to be going in my portfolio, but can I use them as tearsheets too?

If I can, how do I go about doing that?  Screen caps?  And what about the resolution of the images...since web images are only like 72dpi?  There's no way those would scale up to even 8x10, not to mention 11x14.

TIA_

 
Did you do them on your own or were you working for MAC at the time??


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 14, 2006)

On my own...I've got a pretty full freelance schedule completely separate from MAC.

4 Days in NYC (2 articles...Uptown Streets and Downtown Corners)
http://180degreeimaging.com/180mag/0...6novindex.html

And Olin Couture (under Runway Mix)
www.fashionledge.com


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 14, 2006)

Good..so the tearsheets are all yours...very nice work...


----------



## Lola London (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe try contacting the client who hired you for the job? Or those websites might send you the high res photos if you let them know you were the artist. Hopefully they will send them to you so you can reproduce them for your book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-Lola


----------



## eyg (Feb 26, 2007)

Were you paid for this or was this TFC?  I would contact the photographer directly if possible and ask for a disc of high res pictures.  Great job!!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 26, 2007)

I've got the copies of the images, but I was just checking if there was a way to "prove" or whatever that they were published-the way tat you's actually cut out the magazine page-but I've since found out that online magazines don't really count for anything as far as actual tearsheets are concerned...so I have the real images in my book now.


----------

